# Around what episode is the timeskip?



## Tron (Feb 8, 2006)

I know its like 280 something in the manga but what about the tv versions?


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 8, 2006)

Ah, poor soul.

My friend, you do know what fillers are, right?


----------



## Tron (Feb 8, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Ah, poor soul.
> 
> My friend, you do know what fillers are, right?


Yea. Think ep 168 counted as a filler. But that doesnt answer my question.


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 8, 2006)

Well, it helps me answer your question. I needed to know your grasp on the whole manga-to-anime situation.

And well...you unfortunately don't seem to know it all too well.




My friend, I hope you realize that every episode since 136 in the anime has never happened in the manga. They were all filler.

If you’re unclear on what EXACTLY filler is…then click this:


*Spoiler*: _Filler Explanation_ 



Alrighty, I'll break it down for you, my friend.

The creator of Naruto, Masashi Kishimoto, has nothing to do with the anime. He is the creator of the manga, which came first.

The anime of a show is simply an adaptation of a manga. The anime creators of Naruto are simply trying to bring Masashi Kishimoto's creation to life with color, sound, and animation.

So as you see, the anime is based off the manga. It takes the story from the manga. Meaning, *the anime cannot allow itself to pass the manga*, or the animators no longer have a story to draw.

So, the creators of the anime make-up stuff that doesn't happen in the manga in order to *stall* and allow the manga to keep ahead. These episodes are called *fillers.*

Naruto filler episodes include  97, 102-106, and 136-to present. However, there have been some small incidents in the filler that happened in manga chapters 236 and 238. 

These are: 

-Sakura’s apprenticeship to Tsunade
-Neji training with his uncle

If you want to see a list of a few differences the anime has from the manga, go here:  http://www.mininova.org/tor/185328 <--Mind you, that link is not updated to present.



The anime has not yet reached the timeskip. For the last 40-something episodes it has been doing nothing but 99% filler. 

The Naruto anime is expected to return to the manga story line with Kakashi Gaiden and the timeskip within 10 weeks.


----------



## martryn (Feb 8, 2006)

They haven't hit a timeskip yet.  It'll be after the fillers.  Who knows when it'll rear its head.


----------



## Splyte (Feb 8, 2006)

we are getting so close to the end of the fillers though, i can almost smell the gaiden


----------



## xeno (Feb 8, 2006)

I think that the timeskip will be around eps 190-195 after the gaiden. Atleast I hope ...


----------



## RAGING BONER (Feb 9, 2006)

The time skip as well as the end of filler mania should come about in 9 more weeks...meaning that the moment we have a NEW opening should be when we cease having the filler, approximately episode 180.


----------



## lollerskater (Feb 9, 2006)

~RAGING BONER~ said:
			
		

> The time skip as well as the end of filler mania should come about in 9 more weeks...meaning that the moment we have a NEW opening should be when we cease having the filler, approximately episode 180.



I think it's likely that the Gaiden will be aired before the new opening, and the timeskip will probably coincide with the new opening. So that means it could be like episode 177 or so.


----------



## Seany (Feb 9, 2006)

around ep 180


----------



## Even (Feb 9, 2006)

according to Dattebayo, there's 8 weeks of filler left, meaning that the Kakashi Gaiden will start at episode 180. this means that the next filler arc (hopefully) will be the last one


----------



## Daniee (Feb 9, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Nah, they started with 136.
> 
> Everything since the Naruto vs. Sasuke battle concluded and the aftermatch of the Rescue Sasuke mission has been filler, Tron.


EXCEPT for Sakura becoming Tsunade's apprentice in 141.  That was in the manga, but happened after she visited Naruto in 135.

Why does everyone forget to mention this? It's really important


----------



## TenshiOni (Feb 9, 2006)

Daniee said:
			
		

> EXCEPT for Sakura becoming Tsunade's apprentice in 141.  That was in the manga, but happened after she visited Naruto in 135.
> 
> Why does everyone forget to mention this? It's really important


I didn't.

Read my filler explanation.


----------



## Tron (Feb 10, 2006)

TenshiOni said:
			
		

> Nah, they started with 136.
> 
> Everything since the Naruto vs. Sasuke battle concluded and the aftermatch of the Rescue Sasuke mission has been filler, Tron.


well that clears it up.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 10, 2006)

And people are sure that Kakashi gaiden will be animated??


----------



## Baby Raptor (Feb 10, 2006)

Raptor said:
			
		

> And people are sure that Kakashi gaiden will be animated??




if not , Many fans will complain and cry all time to yell in NF fourm then Modertor will hell time to lock threads!


----------



## Toffeeman (Feb 10, 2006)

Well, theres still a possibility that Kakashi Gaiden will air _before_ 180, but only if we're lucky.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 10, 2006)

T0FFe3m@n said:
			
		

> Well, theres still a possibility that Kakashi Gaiden will air _before_ 180, but only if we're lucky.


 I think they will show it eps 177 or 178.

damn I would like to tell one of my predictions on how it will show kakashi gaiden but I will tell you the no spoiler version,so my no-spoiler version would be kakashi at Obitos grave from the manga chapter that was missing in the anime it would start from where it showed team yondaime getting ready to go to the earth country.


----------



## LIL_M0 (Feb 10, 2006)

So, by TenshiOni's filler explaination, I take that Episode 101 was actually in the manga?!?! 

Which chapter? I've gotta see this!


----------



## Ichigo-Skippy (Feb 10, 2006)

I dont read the manga, but yea 101 was in the manga.  Someone hosted pics from the manga on that section awhile ago


----------



## Slips (Feb 10, 2006)

Ichigo-Skippy said:
			
		

> I dont read the manga, but yea 101 was in the manga.  Someone hosted pics from the manga on that section awhile ago




I think half the ep was in the manga i cant remember and i can't be bothered to go check . Maybe someone less lazy than i could state


----------



## Utz (Feb 10, 2006)

Since there's plenty of "When will the fillers end?" threads floating about, with valid evidence that they should end in the next 8-10 weeks, gonna close and recycle this since ample questions have been answered .

Recycling.


----------

